# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  World's Smallest Frog FoundFly-Size Beast Is Tiniest Vertebrate

## Frog News

*National Geographic News (Washington DC, USA) January 11th, 2012 05:52 PM: World's Smallest Frog FoundFly-Size Beast Is Tiniest Vertebrate*

No bigger than a housefly, the new species is the smallest known animal with a backbone, a new study says.


*Full Article*

----------

